# Can you use Screen Print Simulated Spot Process for plastol transfers?



## Witko1968 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi I am wondering if it is possible to use Screen Print Simulated Spot Process with halftones for having plastisol heat transfers printed? This is important for what I eventually want to do with plastisol heat transfers.


----------

